# Added 2 New Themes and an Announcement about Member Privileges



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 21, 2006)

I've added two new themes. I've made one of them (Kirsch) the PuritanBoard default because it looks so nice.

If you like the old one then you can select your theme in the bottom left corner of the page. You can also choose the X-factor theme if you like. More themes to come.

I have also instituted an automatic promotion mechanism that gives users additional privileges once they reach a certain number of posts. Heretofore, all registered users could see and post in Members Only forums. They are completely restricted now to those with this additional promotion. The post minimum for the "Regular User" privilege is currently set to 25 posts. Those with less will be unable to see or post in any Members Only forum. If you want a waiver on that then I will vette that on a case-by-case basis based on the recommendation of users here. The restriction is for your privacy in these Members-only forums to allow you the freedom to post among those who have stuck around long enough to get a sense of their theological bent.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 21, 2006)

Rich,

Scott was saying there are some really "killer" looking skins of this (themes).

Are you going to be importning a few more?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 21, 2006)

Rich,
I want my  .gif ! AND I WANT IT NOW!

(pretty please, with sugar and a cherry)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2006)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Rich,
> I want my  .gif ! AND I WANT IT NOW!
> 
> (pretty please, with sugar and a cherry)



I kinda like the new smilie by Chris Rhoades:



crhoades said:


>


----------



## crhoades (Oct 21, 2006)

With a little work...be sure to click for the larger view...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 22, 2006)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Rich,
> 
> Scott was saying there are some really "killer" looking skins of this (themes).
> 
> Are you going to be importning a few more?


Oh yes. Puritans and "killer" themes go together.

I think the default theme is pretty "killer". Look how the picture sinks in to the title bar. Those are some "killer" sunk-in divines up there!

I tried importing two others so far. One had French menu items and there's only 2 things I can't stand:
1. People who don't respect other people's culture.
2. The French.

Anyway, more to follow. It's my intent to work these themes in for sure.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 22, 2006)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Rich,
> I want my  .gif ! AND I WANT IT NOW!
> 
> (pretty please, with sugar and a cherry)



I even made it look cool.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 22, 2006)

crhoades said:


> With a little work...be sure to click for the larger view...


Chris,

You're the Diet Coke of evil.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 22, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> Chris,
> 
> You're the Diet Coke of evil.


 
So would this make me the Caffeine Free Diet Coke of evil?


----------

